# Watchung Reservation Death



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

I had heard this past weekend that a cyclist had died earlier this month after a head on collision with a car in the Watchung Reservation. However, I couldn't find the article online. This is after another cyclist died there a year ago in May. 

I ride through there every week and was curious if anyone had a link to an article.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I ride through there every so often as well... never heard nor seen any articles


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

I go there a lot also


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

thegock said:


> I had heard this past weekend that a cyclist had died earlier this month after a head on collision with a car in the Watchung Reservation. However, I couldn't find the article online. This is after another cyclist died there a year ago in May.
> 
> I ride through there every week and was curious if anyone had a link to an article.


Had not heard that. I ride through there on every ride usually twice. 

I did hear someone got hit on New Providence Road in Mountainside right by the reservation but not killed. 

I crashed after hitting some debris coming out of the reservation on Sky Top on Mother's Day and it is scary to hear of these things. 

Beautiful area to ride but hard and often with impatient drivers and blind turns. Living in Mountainside, I try an go down Glenside/Sky Top to start the ride and return via Tracy Dr/Lake Surprise to finish it. Feels safer than the climb with blind turns.


----------

